# Anyone doing Rogaine foam and have scalp issues???



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

So.... I decided quite some time back to try Rogaine again. Went back to the liquid, scalp was a mess, it was greasy, etc. So I decided I would try the foam. MUCH better! My hair is certainly much better, but my scalp is so scaled, that it doesn't really matter because I have to wear a hat everywhere anyway. I won't even go to a stylist and resort to DIY haircuts. I am good at it, but......

I realize the replies will be #1, see your doctor. #2, stop using it. Neither are likely, but I am investigating potential remedies so I might be able to lose the hat at times, because I realize women write that off immediately as "he is bald"

I use Nizoral shampoo but not cutting it. If a script shampoo will work, I can get it, but my doctor friend doesn't know this stuff. She will just call out what I want.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I tried the foam like 15 years ago. It worked but my scalp got really itchy to the point I was tearing out the new hair trying to relieve the itch. The oily stuff is just a terrible mess. I ended up embracing my bald spot and most chick's I've been with could care less.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I tried the foam like 15 years ago. It worked but my scalp got really itchy to the point I was tearing out the new hair trying to relieve the itch. The oily stuff is just a terrible mess. I ended up embracing my bald spot and most chick's I've been with could care less.


You must have a really good revenue stream....


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Brother, there is a reason a lot of people will tell you to stop using the stuff. My hair is thinning and I panicked and picked up some Rogaine. I used it for a while and gave up on it. The success rate on the treatment isn't the best and you lose your results if you stop using. You will be giving that company money for the rest of your life over something that doesn't even matter. Embrace who you are. Change your hairstyle and just make the best of it. Women will respect the fact you're comfortable in your own skin.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Enigma32 said:


> Brother, there is a reason a lot of people will tell you to stop using the stuff. My hair is thinning and I panicked and picked up some Rogaine. I used it for a while and gave up on it. The success rate on the treatment isn't the best and you lose your results if you stop using. You will be giving that company money for the rest of your life over something that doesn't even matter. Embrace who you are. Change your hairstyle and just make the best of it. Women will respect the fact you're comfortable in your own skin.


Appreciate, but again......I won't accept thinning hair. I don't need to hear "they don't care" they 1000% do, but won't admit it. Hell I have been out walking with my dog and been asked "will you take your hat off?" I asked her if she would take her shirt off because I didn't want to waste my time with with fake. 

I do NOT use name brand Rogaine, and don;t even use it as prescribed. Usually 1x/day at most. not going broke here. 

I'm not an idiot. Have more cash or more hair, those are my options. I'm not 6'13 with dark hair and live in the gym so there are my options. Sucks but that's how it is in midwest America. Don't have hair? Deduct 3 points but otherwise awesome.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> Appreciate, but again......I won't accept thinning hair. I don't need to hear "they don't care" they 1000% do, but won't admit it. *Hell I have been out walking with my dog and been asked "will you take your hat off?"* I asked her if she would take her shirt off because I didn't want to waste my time with with fake.
> 
> I do NOT use name brand Rogaine, and don;t even use it as prescribed. Usually 1x/day at most. not going broke here.
> 
> I'm not an idiot. Have more cash or more hair, those are my options. I'm not 6'13 with dark hair and live in the gym so there are my options. Sucks but that's how it is in midwest America. Don't have hair? Deduct 3 points but otherwise awesome.


It's not the baldness they have a problem with, it's the insecurity that causes you to wear the hat. A hat on an adult these days is the equivalent of a comb over. I have thinning hair with a bald spot emerging in the back and I have 0 problems getting women. I just cut my hair shorter and don't try to hide anything. When you obviously try to hide something you're insecure about, it just makes people pity you a little. Women never wanna have sex with a guy they have pity for. 

If your baldness is really bad, just shave your head and grow a beard. Women seem to love that look. Or get hair implants if you got cash to burn. Ditch the hat though. I think you will give up on the Rogaine. Everyone I know did.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Appreciate but it is the baldness.....No, I am probably a 1 out of 10 on the baldness scale and not willing to shave anything, just trying to find some scalp relief. I figured the only help would be "ignore, shave, they will love it", but that is far from accurate. Women care 50000%, which is why they make videos about it. 

Just trying to find scalp therapies for my scalp.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

I think a loy of women do care, but not all, I am losing my hair, I don't like it, but I've not seen anything that has reversed the process to an acceptable level, even the best hair transplant is still pretty obvious unless you have had 10 plus procedures


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

So why aren’t you doing the pill form of Minoxidil and Finasteride ?? Honestly it sounds like you have more of a self confidence problem than a hair problem.


----------



## Philip P. (Nov 11, 2019)

I think comfort or no comfort with baldness depends on many things. One’s own self confidence is part of it. Head shape, overall build are others. I had the normal male pattern baldness the issue. The creams and lotions were either ineffective or caused irritation. I was sad but I shaved my head. Turned out my wife loved my look, and she’s not one to lie to me. She said I looked taller and younger and she worried about potential side effects from lotions anyway. A younger woman who is a neighbor told me I looked years younger and she actually prefers men with shaved heads. Her own husband is bald with a beard. The first Halloween I was bald my wife and I were invited to a Halloween party for adults and she went as a 50’s housewife in an apron, wig, house dress hand duster, and I was “Mr. Clean” dressed in white. My wife later encouraged me to grow a neat mustache. I considered looking into one of those toupee systems but it seemed a lot of work and expense. Even a few coworkers I’ve known for years gave me complements. Maybe it’s something to try and give it a chance. Regrow what you can or look into replacement if you choose to shave and really don’t like it. This maybe isn’t advice that applies to you, but you might want to see what another barber or high end stylist thinks as far as your head shape.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Shave your head and grow a beard. Problem solved.

Women want a man not an 18 year old pool boy. Own your baldness. Be loud and proud.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, why is "shave it" always the default response? I have like 98% of my hair. Through my own trials, I have resolved the issue by about 90%.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

You're fighting a losing battle with Rogaine. It _may _slow hair loss, but it won't stop it. 

Going bald is a part of aging for some men. Embrace it brother.


----------

